# powerbook g3 (bronze) / os.x panther ?



## lat dior (15 Mai 2006)

bonjour à tous,
une copine (qui n'a jamais eu d'ordi avant !) vient d'hériter d'un (vieux) powerbook g3 - bronze
333mhz, actuellement en 9.0.4 et 128 de ram.
je voulais savoir si je pouvais lui installer panther dessus ?
sous réserve d'augmenter la ram (quel est le maximum ?) 
et de changer le disque dur, j'imagine.
tout en sachant que l'idéal serait qu'elle achète un modèle d'occase plus récent
merci pour vos conseils
a+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2006)

c'est surtout la ram en fait qu'il faut booster. Tu peux au moins mettre 512, et c'est un minimum. Panther tournera dessus en tout cas. Sur mon powerbook G3 400, j'ai 640 de ram et Tiger tourne pas mal du tout  d'ailleurs, je me souviens avoir eu l'impression que Tiger tournait mieux que Panther à l'époque 
Pas besoin de changer le disque dur. A moins de manquer de place. Dans ce cas, autant opter pour un disque plus rapide (5400 ou même 7200 t/mn).

Voilà et bienvenue


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2006)

Sur mon POwerbook bronzé 400 MHz, je ne peux pas mettre plus de 384 Mo de Ram (128 Mo soudé + une barrette de 256 Mo, les barrettes 512 n'étant pas reconnues en totalité)

Donc sur le 333 je pense que c'est la même chose.

Mais même avec seulement 384 Mo, Panther tourne correctement.

Par contre il vaut mieux également changer le disque dur interne (sur un 6 Go, MacOS X est à l'étroit!).... Mettre au moins un disque de 20 Go et si possible un 5400 tr (plutôt que le 4200 tr d'origine).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Ah merde... je savais pas pour la RAM maxi. Désolé si j'ai induit quelqu'un en erreur


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2006)

chaton ,

Non, tu n'as enduit personne d'erreur, il n'y a pas de RAM soudée sur le "bronze", il y a, comme sur le WallStreet, un emplacement de chaque côté de la carte processeur. Il suffit d'ôter celle ci pour remplacer la 128 d'origine par une 256, et s'il y a la même chose de l'autre côté, le "Bronze" sera à son maximum, soit 512 Mo.

J'eusses été surpris que mon WallStreet puisse recevoir plus de RAM que son successeur ! Apple indiquait 384, parce qu'il considérait que l'utilisateur ne devait pas sortir la carte processeur (elle est simplement enfichée, sur le WallStreet en tout cas, il en va sûrement de même sur le Bronze).

Par contre, Remy, il est vrai que comme le WallStreet, le Bronze reconnais les barrettes de PC 133 pour seulement la moitié de leur valeur, et comme les plus grosses barrettes de PC 100 sont de 256 Mo ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> chaton ,
> 
> Non, tu n'as enduit personne d'erreur, il n'y a pas de RAM soudée sur le "bronze", il y a, comme sur le WallStreet, un emplacement de chaque côté de la carte processeur. Il suffit d'ôter celle ci pour remplacer la 128 d'origine par une 256, et s'il y a la même chose de l'autre côté, le "Bronze" sera à son maximum, soit 512 Mo.
> 
> ...


 
Exact, au temps pour moi.... on PEUT remplacer la barrette inférieure par une 256 Mo. Soit 512 au total
Je ne l'avais jamais fait en raison du prix que je trouvais prohibitif...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2006)

Vi, mais la ménant, les 256 Mo PC 100, elles sont abordables (au moins chez MacWay, où j'ai acheté les miennes).


----------



## FdeB (17 Mai 2006)

effectivement 2X 256 fonctionne très bien sur mon lombard 400 mhz. effectivement changer le dur s'impose tu peux pousser à 40 Go  en 2,5" c'est bon marché aujourd'hui ensuite il faut voir l'état de la batterie et du lecteur optique car souvent ils sont HS et c'est au moins 150 la batterie et 250 le lecteur, donc au final faire un calcul....
mais c'est une très bonne machine et j'en profite je cherche un processeur lombard 400 car le mien est dead, au cas ou......


----------



## lat dior (17 Mai 2006)

ok, merci pour ces précisions
a+
ld


----------



## grig (17 Mai 2006)

lat dior a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> une copine (qui n'a jamais eu d'ordi avant !) vient d'hériter d'un (vieux) powerbook g3 - bronze
> 333mhz, actuellement en 9.0.4 et 128 de ram.
> je voulais savoir si je pouvais lui installer panther dessus ?
> ...


Je suis sur un G3 bronze (lombard) sous Panther avec seulement 192 Mo de  RAM et je peux te dire que ça ne rame pas du tout tant qu'on ne fait pas tourner d'applis gourmandes genre Photoshop. En ce moment j'ai 2 applis qui tournent: Firefox et Xdonkey sur 5 serveurs (Eplus, aMule, eMule, Overnet et eDonkey) et je n'ai pas de swap.
En un premier temps, tu ne changes que la mémoire supérieure pour une 256 Mo et tu laisses l'inférieure qui est low profile (petite barette because manque de place), ça te fera 256 + 64 = 320 Mo, le maximum est 2 x 256, mais attention il faut une low profile sur le connecteur inférieur, mais 320, c'est bien assez pour commencer pour un usage courant, seulement pas question de lancer classic depuis Os X, ça rame un max. Un disque dur de 10 Go minimum s'impose, mais à ta place, j'opterais pour un plus gros (j'ai un IBM Travelstar 40 Go depuis 3 ans, j'en suis très content) en faisant 2 ou trois partitions: une ou elle conserve son Os 9 (à upgrader en 9.1, puis 9.2, et enfin 9.2.2 sur le site d'Apple, c'est gratuit), une autre partition pour Panther et une troisième pour les documents j'ai fait ça avec 10 Go/10 Go/20 Go, et c'est une sécurité de conserver 2 systèmes au début, surtout si elle a toujours des applications classic et de vieux périphériques,  tous les drivers n'existent pas sous  OS X (exemple les webcam Philips, j'en ai une). A part ça, le Lombard est assez réactif, j'arrive même à lire pas mal de Divx avec Qt 7 à condition de décompresser le son, VLC c'est trop pour le petit processeur....
A part ça, elle peut aussi mettre une PcCard USB 2 dans le CardBus à gauche, le port doit être libre, moi, je suis obligé de jongler avec une PcCard de décompression DVD car j'ai un lecteur DVD VST, mais de toutes façons je ne peux m'en servir que sous classic car la carte n'est pas reconnue par Panther, par contre la carte USB 2 ne sert à rien sous Classic, elle fonctionne en USB 1.
Bref, ça vaut le coup d'investir quelques euros, les mémoires et le disque durne seront pas perdus, de toute façons si elle change de bécane par la suite


----------



## grig (17 Mai 2006)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> effectivement 2X 256 fonctionne très bien sur mon lombard 400 mhz. effectivement changer le dur s'impose tu peux pousser à 40 Go  en 2,5" c'est bon marché aujourd'hui ensuite il faut voir l'état de la batterie et du lecteur optique car souvent ils sont HS et c'est au moins 150 la batterie et 250 le lecteur, donc au final faire un calcul....
> mais c'est une très bonne machine et j'en profite je cherche un processeur lombard 400 car le mien est dead, au cas ou......



Je le garde: je l'aime trop, et puis pour les basses besognes, j'ai une grosse quiche du monde d'en face... que je n'ai me pas du tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> mais attention il faut une low profile sur le connecteur inférieur



Aujourd'hui, ce sont les seules qu'on trouve, les "high profile" ont disparues de la circulation depuis pas mal de temps (il me reste une 128 Mo comme ça dans mon PB G3/233, c'est impressionnant, elle occupe tout l'espace entre le connecteur et le disque dur, mais les 2 256 Mo de mon PB G3/266 sont des low profile).


----------



## grig (17 Mai 2006)

pardon, tu cherches seulement le proc, ok, si j'entend parler d'un Lombard avec l'écran explosé pour presque rien, je te fais signe (ç'est souvent comme ça qu'on récupère du matos sur ces bestioles)


----------



## grig (17 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, ce sont les seules qu'on trouve, les "high profile" ont disparues de la circulation depuis pas mal de temps (il me reste une 128 Mo comme ça dans mon PB G3/233, c'est impressionnant, elle occupe tout l'espace entre le connecteur et le disque dur, mais les 2 256 Mo de mon PB G3/266 sont des low profile).


mais il faut voir avec les frais de port ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

Trop loin, moi je pensais à celle ci (c'est deux comme ça que j'ai dans mon WallStreet).


----------



## FdeB (18 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> pardon, tu cherches seulement le proc, ok, si j'entend parler d'un Lombard avec l'écran explosé pour presque rien, je te fais signe (ç'est souvent comme ça qu'on récupère du matos sur ces bestioles)


merci bien sait-on jamais....
lat dior pour la ram on en trouve partout... c'est la même que dans les ibook G3 et effectivement c'est de la low profile.... donc tu peux aller chez "ton épicier du coin"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

fait une recherche sur ebay. On trouve plein de trucs hyper abordables.

Pour un pismo, j'ai trouvé notamment un module CD/DVD pour 70 euros. Parfait état de marche. Les batteries aux alentours de 100 euros. Et parfois il y a des carte filles processeur...


----------



## Flyertwin (2 Juin 2006)

> Posté par *Pascal 77*
> _Aujourd'hui, ce sont les seules qu'on trouve, les "high profile" ont disparues de la circulation depuis pas mal de temps_


_Bonjour,_

_J'ai acheté le mois dernier pour mon Lombard 333 Bronze, 2 barettes de 256 Mo chacune, 1 en High Profil et l'autre en Low Profil, chez un vendeur en ligne aux USA. Barettes neuves, garanties 2 ans._

_J'ai pas l'adresse sous la main (suis au boulot), mais je vous mets ça en ligne dès ce soir._


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2006)

Visiblement, les américains ont des stocks de vieilles barrettes à écouler. Toutefois, je me demande si il n'y a pas confusion dans l'esprit de certains : Quand on dit "low profil sur l'emplacement inférieur, et high profile sur l'emplacement supérieur", ce n'est une obligation QUE pour l'emplacement inférieur. Deux "low profile" fonctionnent très bien, inutile de chercher des "high profile" qui sont des barrettes plus anciennes, remontant à une époque ou les puces unitaires avaient une capacité moindre.


----------



## FdeB (2 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> fait une recherche sur ebay. On trouve plein de trucs hyper abordables.
> 
> Pour un pismo, j'ai trouvé notamment un module CD/DVD pour 70 euros. Parfait état de marche. Les batteries aux alentours de 100 euros. Et parfois il y a des carte filles processeur...



c'est vrai, je devrais regardé plus souvent sur eBay mais pour le processeur je n'avais rien vu...
quant aux barettes je me répète mais rien ne sert d'acheter aux US on en trouve partout des low profile...


----------



## Flyertwin (2 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir, chose promise ...
Voilà l'adresse pour de la RAM Low et High Profil (plus d'autres modèles)

http://www.ramdirect.com/vcom/about_us.php


----------



## MyHappyMac (3 Juin 2006)

Au risque de dire n'importe quoi, j'ai remarque en regardant de près que les Imacs G3 et les Powerbook G3 avaient bien des choses en commun, et j'ai l'impression que bien des pièces sont interchangeables... et je vais bientôt essayer d'interchanger les cartes processeur, je suis presque sûr que ça marche... on va voir.


----------

